# 2007 Merlin XV Review and pics



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

XV Target Blue: (Yes, it's a Two-tone Blue fade)


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

#2


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

#3


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

#4


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

#5


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

#1 Camo


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

#2 camo


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

And as you can see, the exclusive Merlin thumb knuckle cutout is BACK! No more callouses!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Must say that the XV looks every bit as impressive as you described it would be sometime back!

Very impressive numbers as well....for only 60 lbs, high brace height and a relatively short drawlength.

The quality has always been there with the Merlin bows...and always will be.

field14


----------



## bbahunter (Oct 15, 2002)

Kevin,

Like i told you yesterday, that bow is swwwwwwweeeeettt!
You know i will have to have one soon!
They continue to outdue themselves.
The balance and grip are really great, not to mention,the Merlin quality.
By the way, great review!:thumbs_up


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

Too rich for my blood. But what a beauty! I would love to try one. Dealers in the great white north?


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Wow, that really looks sweet!!!!!! If it shoot half as good as the X range, they will really have something then. Hey Kevin, are the inserts in yet for the X Range???


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

Man, I wish I had money to try out a Merlin. They look like nice bows. Anyone want to trade one for a 2005 Bowtech Constitution?


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*bow*

Id be interested in shooting and testing one of these products...


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice! Looks like Merlin has another great bow in the line...


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

TOOL- No dealers in your area currently. I would suggest www.pinwheelproducts.com as an alternative resource.

tjandy--Toss in a request form, I believe they are in now. You know the drill.:wink: 

Thanks for the nice comments guys....and as some of you already know, Merlin makes really nice stuff and the XV is another example of their ongoing evolution.


----------



## SC Archer (Oct 11, 2006)

*Merlin is #1*

I recently shot the Merlin xv at a local dealer with the same setup and got the same results. this bow is smokin', super smooth, and super forgiving. i will be picking up many bow from merlin. ths year told myself i was buying the perfect bow for me reguardless of brand, so i shot them all and merlin came out on top! every bow is a shooter and i so fast. needless to say i was impressed and cannot wait to own my own.


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

unityturbotec said:


> I recently shot the Merlin xv at a local dealer with the same setup and got the same results. this bow is smokin', super smooth, and super forgiving. i will be picking up many bow from merlin. ths year told myself i was buying the perfect bow for me reguardless of brand, so i shot them all and merlin came out on top! every bow is a shooter and i so fast. needless to say i was impressed and cannot wait to own my own.



Yeah....they're kinda like that.:wink:


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## SC Archer (Oct 11, 2006)

*Xv*

like i previously posted i shot the xv. well today i ordered my very own from my dealer. ordered the xv in color blue fade and i cannot wait to get it and start shooting it. THANKS AGAIN KEVIN!


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

Pinwheel 12 said:


> based on a AMO draw length of 28-5/8” and a draw weight of 60lbs on the nose:
> 304 grain lightspeed------------------ 304.1 average FPS
> 330 grain ACC 3-28------------------ 290.3 average FPS
> 361 grain GT XT camo hunter------ 279.5 average FPS
> ...



Not too shabby!!! That speed is pretty darn good for that DL. 

So what is the XV rated at for a 30" DL??

I know I have inquired many times before about Merlin bows.........And when I get the money I will get one. They are a work of art.

Great review by the way!


----------



## SC Archer (Oct 11, 2006)

bowaholic77 said:


> Not too shabby!!! That speed is pretty darn good for that DL.
> 
> So what is the XV rated at for a 30" DL??
> 
> ...


i believe the ibo is in the neighborhood of 320 which is awesome with a 8 inch bh you cannot beat it. i just ordered a xv in fade blue it is such a awesome bow i am itching to get it and it was just ordered yesturday.:wink:


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

unitycollegearcher said:


> 320 which is awesome with a 8 inch bh you cannot beat it.


Absolutely!


I drool over the pics of Merlin bows..........Sooner or later I will get to shoot one, and maybe own one.

Untill then I will just admire their beauty!


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

Pinwheel 12 said:


> And as you can see, the exclusive Merlin thumb knuckle cutout is BACK! No more callouses!


Is that what is shown in pic #4 (post #5)???

Very interesting!!!!


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

bowaholic77 said:


> Not too shabby!!! That speed is pretty darn good for that DL.
> 
> So what is the XV rated at for a 30" DL??
> 
> ...


The factory hasn't given this an "official" rating, but it is plenty fast for an 8" brace. :thumbs_up

Yes, the thumb knuckle cutout is shown in pic #4..very comfy!

You should definitely try one when you get a chance, thanks for the interest and for giving props about the review, both are very much appreciated.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Pinwheel 12 said:


> The factory hasn't given this an "official" rating, but it is plenty fast for an 8" brace. :thumbs_up
> 
> Yes, the thumb knuckle cutout is shown in pic #4..very comfy!
> 
> You should definitely try one when you get a chance, thanks for the interest and for giving props about the review, both are very much appreciated.


In my over ten years of shooting Merlin bows...the speed ratings that Merlin gives on their spec sheets are MODEST....in nearly every case, once I got the MERLIN BOW setup and shooting, I got MORE SPEED than what the bow was rated at....not a ton more speed, but more speed just the same!

At least MERLIN isn't like most all the others...MERLIN doesn't OVERRATE or OVERSTATE on their bow speed ratings....

One important other item...>KNOW YOUR DRAWLENGTH...DO NOT USE THE LIMB TAG...MEASURE THE BOW'S DRAWLENGTH....Merlin will DELIVER the drawlength that you order...so if you ORDER WRONG...then the onus is upon you.
field14:tongue::wink:


----------



## SC Archer (Oct 11, 2006)

Pinwheel 12 said:


> The factory hasn't given this an "official" rating, but it is plenty fast for an 8" brace. :thumbs_up
> 
> Yes, the thumb knuckle cutout is shown in pic #4..very comfy!
> 
> You should definitely try one when you get a chance, thanks for the interest and for giving props about the review, both are very much appreciated.


i believe comfy is an understatement:wink: it melts in your hand. the best grip i have felt by far! btw the review is awesome. merlin is the best quality around they truley care about there bows and what they do, and it definatley shows, little piece of mind when buying a new bow.


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Grips*

The XV boast's a very different grip than the XS & XT. Are there plans to change the XS & XT.......or will they stay the same with the wood grip?


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

There are no plans to change the XT or XS to my knowledge, they shoot fine as they are. The XV is an all-new model however, and thus has evolutionary changes.... just as each new model will that is offered in the future.


----------



## spiralcamer (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice looking bow. Is there a dealer in Pa. or Maryland. Do they cost more than Hoyts Elite bows?


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

spiralcamer said:


> Nice looking bow. Is there a dealer in Pa. or Maryland. Do they cost more than Hoyts Elite bows?


There is a dealer in Baltimore, but he does not stock any. Orders only

Depending on where you are......contact Archer 1 here on AT. I believe he is located in the North east part of PA. Very helpfull guy!

They are pretty competitive with the Hoyt Elite bows.


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

spiralcamer said:


> Nice looking bow. Is there a dealer in Pa. or Maryland?



Lancaster Archery Supply 
2195 A Old Philadelphia Pike
Lancaster, PA 17602
Contact Moose (717) 394-7229 


Jabs Custom Arrows
2267 Warner School Rd
East Greenville, PA 18041
Contact Jack (215) 679-4673 

Macrotech
5826 Ritchie Hwy
Baltimore, MD 21225
Contact Len (410) 789-7777


If too far to drive to any physical dealerships, www.pinwheelproducts.com is in place to serve you as Merlins' #1 factory-recommended internet dealership in the USA.


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

Does Lancaster carry any XT's in stock???

That would be sweet!


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Lancaster just signed on as a dealer recently so they have none in stock yet but do have some on order for customers. I do think it is very important that all USA dealers carry the current models in stock if they plan on being an authorized Merlin dealership....unfortunately some have been skating a bit on that however, some for awhile too...we will be forced to re-evaluate their dealership status if they continue.

I would assume Lancaster will be carrying some of the bows in their showroom soon. Call Moose and ask him about availability at that location.


----------



## spiralcamer (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for the information guys. I am an hour from Lancaster when they get some in I will check them out.


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

ttt


----------

